# M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas Website



## Blake Bowden (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't mean to criticize, but that website is sorely in need of an update. BIG TIME. It's difficult for those looking for PHA Lodges to actually find one. Also, I sent an email 6 months ago asking about a demised Lodge, but it has yet to be answered. I'm not sure if it's operated by an individual or committee, but there are some fantastic PHA website, for example

Live Stone Lodge No. 152
Live Stone Lodge No. 152 Free & Accepted Masons | Grand Prairie, Texas | Prince Hall Affiliated

Maybe you Brothers could get them on board for updating the site? Another option is to solicit those with experience in the newsletter?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jun 27, 2012)

It was announced that it was being updated.  The new one was supposed to be up by now.


----------

